# Tips for Buying Land



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend of mine just told me that she and her husband were looking for some land and a home in rural area. I figured some of you knuckleheads could chime in and give some good advice.

Some things that come to mind in my experience;

Know the City County State Zoning Regulations of the land you are looking to buy.
Know the Ingress/Egress facts. Do your neighbors have ingress/egress rights? etc
Know the Property Tax and Building Codes associated with the land.

Get the facts on Utility Easements and know what type of Utilities service the land.

Meet your neighbors first.
Get Flood Plain Info

Find out from the County or State where old Septics might be located as well as the history of the land that might be contained in County records.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Make sure to get the mineral rights. You dont want a mine under your house or barn.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Make sure there are no tax liens, and it's not designated wetlands, if its wetlands,you won't be able to disturb it in any way as far as building anything, check to make sure it's not flood plain.
As stated above, know the history......


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Go sit at the land/home one early morning just to see what goes on. Also spend a Friday or Saturday evening at the land or house. Just park at the end of the driveway and watch. You may be amazed at the local traffic or neighbors racket. 

Friends bought a house and never knew about the railroad tracks about a mile away. Just across the river from them. Nice and quiet rural setting until late at night. When the trains run through midnight through 4am. Problem is the major intersection so the trains blow their horns and wake them up, every fricken night.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Agree with everything you said Slippy . Most over look thing is forgetting to ask about if there is already an onsite wastewater system / septic system. Make an appointment and stop in and speak to the health inspector/ sanitarian. Your looking at rural real estate what rules do they have and what can you tell me about the area. Surface water quality, air, hazmat sites, old mines and wells. Ask about fire departments, ambulance service, water districts, electrical coops. Be friendly and describe your ideal property they just might give you a lead.

Check for the state- laws on income tax, personnel property tax, fire arms. Look up on websites average rainfall, growing season , average temperatures, nuclear targeting , earthquake zones.

Mother Earth News always has a lot of articles Advice When Buying Land - Modern Homesteading - MOTHER EARTH NEWS

You need to have access within hour or less to a feed / farm supply , vet, auto parts store , tractor repair shop, small engine repair, pharmacy, bank , lumbar yard, post office and for me a liquor store.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Study the property on google earth and look around the nearby area both in person and by google. 

As mentioned Look for railroad tracks but also dam sites, fertilizer storage, large confined animal feeding sites . Listen and Smell hog confinement operation or large poultry houses can be smelled miles away . interstate highway can be heard miles away as can a train track. 

You are going to smell animals if you live in the country but you do want to avoid confined feeding operations.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Access to fresh water. Well, stream, pond or lake. Is it potable? Soil types. What can grow on it? Any prior mining, industry or waste disposal?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

As Slippy had in is OP I can't stress how important it is to get out and meet the neighbors before buying. Ask them about the property, you may be surprised some things they may know about the property.

In addition you may learn that there is a neighbor that you don't want to live by. After the disaster and semi-dangerous neighbor I had at my 1st house I now always walk the area and visit the potential new neighbors. Don't be shy or afraid to ask the neighbors about the other neighbors.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Higher a pro. Land is scary now. You buy it hoping to do something with it. Only to find out you can't. Example many place now claim authority over any land with in 300 feet of the historical high of any body of water . You buy a plot and want to put a building on it or raise cattle. Body of water 600 feet away. Latter you find out they claim the high mark is closer to you than that you are stuck with it. Here any new land purchase in many areas must be 35 acres or you aint building nothing on it. Are near by if you build it must be 4000 square feet. 
Never buy land with out a Pro that answers to you alone.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Yes, it is good to meet your future neighbors but it is more important that you become a good neighbor. Even when more expensive, buy local. Join a local church and be active in the community. Ask advise of locals and be willing to help your neighbors when not asked. Don't be pushy or nosy but be available to offer a hand. Don't just look for land that immediately meets your wishes, as it is not a huge chore to rework the land. After hiring a neighbor to take down a lot of trees & dig a pond, the original land owner told a friend he never would have sold the property if he'd known it could look so pretty.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Here, timber rights are a big issue. You can buy land at 1000.00 per acre but wake up in 5 years to a bald property. I would say buy a square property rather than one that meanders from one parcel to another on ridges. Post your property as soon as you close and let adjoining property owners know you are friendly but......


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

participate with the local Volunteer Fired Department, show up at the pancake breakfasts and the spaghetti suppers. Once you own the property try to engage the locals in commerce. What I mean is if you need the land cleared, hire a local to do some of it. Most rural folks do not charge outrageous fees. Also you can learn alot about the people when you hire someone.

al


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We started with a list of preferences for our "retirement" property.
- Minimum of 10 acres, preferably 20+ acres,
- Year 'round running water. At least one solid source, preferably more
- Suitable for a drilled well and conventional septic system
- Mostly wooded
- At least 1,500 feet above sea level
- Private, dead-end road (of sufficient structure to accommodate relatively heavy equipment, propane delivery, etc.)
- Like-minded neighbors
- Basic resources nearby (Gas station, Country store, Hardware store, etc.)
- Nearest "city" not too close... 30 minute drive minimum.
- Sufficient southern exposure for a green house, solar power, satellite internet
- No silly restrictions on structures, towers, etc
- Access to grid power is NOT required.

We knew the general area where we wanted to be... it took around two years and tens of thousands of miles of driving and looking at places, but after scoping out more than 100 properties we found a great spot that exceeded every item on the list.

We immediately joined the "Friends of the Chamber of Commerce", started contributing to the private road maintenance fund (which includes snow plowing) and put a 31 foot travel trailer on the property so we can camp there and have a place to stay while we develop the land and build. The few locals there are have accepted us as part of the neighborhood and have spent plenty of time hanging out around the camp fire with us


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

on google earth there is a feature where you can look at the map area from different satellite photos based on the year they where taken, look back as far as you can as you can see what has been done to the property, that may not be on any record. While doing that check out the surrounding areas and see what has happened over the last few years you may discover a few things. 

Check police reports for the area. This might sound silly for the country but you may find out a neighbor has law enforcement sent out to their place on a regular bases due to domestic disputes, son was a meth maker and is now living with them ect. Also look to see if there has been any issue with Meth labs, pot growers, moonshiners, squatters in the area. All could be lead to a lot of unwanted traffic to your area. 

check the fire history. A few fires in the recent past are not a bad thing they clear out the underbrush and helps prevent future fires, however no fires in a long period means that there is probably a lot of under brush and if a fire breaks out it can spread faster. This will mean a bigger fire break around your place and more work to keep it safe. 

Lastly do you have a clearish view of all access points to your property. Or at least to your house.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Check with the county planning Commision, they can tell you what is being planned for your area, in the next 5 years.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Every piece of property is unique. I would recommend finding a trusted realtor that is familiar with the area. My father is a developer/builder, my wife is a realtor, and I am a home inspector. I have been around the real estate world long enough to know that a professional that is dedicated to there work is invaluable. It breaks my heart when someone has purchased real estate on there own only to find out that there was an unknown condition that prevents them from using the land how they originally purposed only to save a few bucks. There are far too many variables.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Have the well water tested, the well itself and the septic inspected. Someone mentioned mineral rights, in our area good luck with that and if you get lucky where it is an option it is outrageously expensive. Check the electrical in the house with an outlet checker and take note how the house is wired and the breaker box, is it modern? look at all the windows and look for signs of rot and/or water damage.

If there are trees around the house and buildings look/study them. In my case we had an large Ash tree near our house totally dead. Didn't notice it until after we closed. Wife kept blowing it off until limbs started falling off this late fall. Then she decided to let me call someone to drop it. $600.00 later we had a lot of Ash to cut up into fire wood.

Get a home inspection to follow up on your own inspection. When they do the inspection tagalong and ask questions. If the guy gets annoyed to bad he is your temporary employee. Your paying for a service. I've seen bad and good inspectors. Our daughter and boyfriend just bought a house last early fall and when the inspector was doing his thing the sellers gave him a hard time about something. My wife shut that down real quick. Told them we can walk away right now and they can find a new buyer.

Get the property surveyed just so you know the property lines. Don't take the seller or realtors word for it. Once surveyed pound in some 6' steel stakes because the cheap wooden ones they use like to fall over and decompose. Like CSI said post your property, liability is a B. Some one trespasses and gets hurt without it posted your probably liable. If its posted your covered a little bit better.

Come spring I am going to get a gate for the driveway with a big sign on it that if you have business with me to call me, otherwise they are trespassing. Then have Beware of Dog signs and No Trespassing signs on the gate or near it. P.S. I don't have a dog, LOL. I like this sign though.

Beware of Dogs Sign Funny or Scary Dibond Aluminum Metal Thick for In/Outdoor | eBay


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I found a 15 1/2 acres with water , sewer , power , you can hunt on it , 90 % woods , for $49,995.00 .. should I go for it ?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont do it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Dont do it.


why?????????????


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> why?????????????


TS, your price comes to an average $3225.00 per acre for forested land. That means undeveloped and around here that's a bit high. 
Makes sure it isn't part of a state or Fed Reserve / park service jurisdiction; you might not be able to clear it for anything.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> TS, your price comes to an average $3225.00 per acre for forested land. That means undeveloped and around here that's a bit high.
> Makes sure it isn't part of a state or Fed Reserve / park service jurisdiction; you might not be able to clear it for anything.


It's private own and the acres around it are private own and the trees can be harvested , they were to clear the 10% of it . It had a mobile home on it , it caught on fire , that's why the owner is selling he lost his family . the home has been removed , Land here in the county is high , this is the cheapest price I found . Hell there is a 10 acre for $62,000.00 with not water , power, sewer hook up , you have to have it run from the street and that will cost big bucks .


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Haunted....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> It's private own and the acres around it are private own and the trees can be harvested , they were to clear the 10% of it . It had a mobile home on it , it caught on fire , that's why the owner is selling he lost his family . the home has been removed , Land here in the county is high , this is the cheapest price I found . Hell there is a 10 acre for $62,000.00 with not water , power, sewer hook up , you have to have it run from the street and that will cost big bucks .


If you think it is a good deal, if your research for your area shows it is a good deal then jump on it. Here in Northern Michigan $3000.00 an acre is the going price for vacant wooded land.


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks i will keep these tips in my mind and also share with my friends.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as an old lake lot salesmen..I can assure folks that by the time you dig the anorobic septic tank..set an electic pole and dig a well its much more feasible to live in town and much cheaper. What kinda funny stuff was that lady smoking?


----------

